# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی > مبتدی: نمایش فقط رکورد اول در استیمول

## armm1388

با سلام
با استیمول سافت گارشی ساختم ولی فقط رکورد اول را نمایش می دهد. چرا؟
فیلتر هم نکرده ام.
با تشکر

----------


## محمد آشتیانی

سلام
احتمالا به این خاطر هست که برای DataBand گزارشتون ، DataSource انتخاب نکردید

----------


## armm1388

> سلام
> احتمالا به این خاطر هست که برای DataBand گزارشتون ، DataSource انتخاب نکردید


با سلام و تشکر فراوان برای پاسختان
اگر لطف کنید بفرمایید این کار را کجا و چگونه انجام دهم؟

----------

